# Dog Runs After other Dogs Off Leash extremely frustrating



## jewbacca (May 8, 2016)

So my German shepherd is a year old now and is extremely well behaved indoors and in our backyard for the most part. However, I do take her off leash to a park right behind my house and play fetch with her. She comes back when called (sometimes she stops and starts sniffing the ground, completely ignoring me until i approach her) and never approaches other people. The other day i took her off leash and she was listening to every command except for when she saw two other dogs and ran off. She ignored everything i said and ran away from me when i approached her. Easily the most frustrating thing i have experienced with her. So, what would be the best way to train her not to approach other dogs? I understand that she is still young and its only natural, but I want to teach her NOT to approach other dogs without permission.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Continue training and have patience, she is still young.
With our dog, she did not have a great recall, but we were able to do special training so that she has a great "down" command.
You'll have to see which command, "come" or "down" she responds to better. With down stay, she will not run off and you can run to leash her if you have to.
The "down" stay was learned in semi-private lesson working as a team with a trainer. It was not something I could have done on my own.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You would have to practice around other dogs while she is leashed.Teach her to look at you when other dogs are near and praise enthusiastically and give a favorite treat.
Put her on a long line at the park and reel her in if she doesn't recall immediately.Praise and treat when she gets to you even if it was involuntary.The more times she blows you off the more difficult it becomes to train a reliable recall.What you're going for is to have her think there is only one choice,to come when you call her.Ideally she's never given an opportunity to choose otherwise.


----------

